# Colonoscopy - nothing to worry about!



## 20248 (Apr 4, 2005)

I figure the more messages there are about good experiences the better so here's a bit about my first colonoscopy.I was utterly terrified beforehand, I worried about the prep and I worried about the actual procedure and I was quite tempted to cancel the whole thing and forget about it.I took on board everyone's advice about baby wipes and magazines and sprite and started my prep, I'd be lying if I said drinking it was a pleasant experience and after the first two glasses I thought I'd be sick but then I decided to just get on with it. I found adding some lime cordial to it and then "chasing" it with apple juice or grape juice the best way. I did try Sprite also but found juice better. I didn't spend anywhere near as much time in the bathroom as I had imagined I would, it wasn't exactly fun but it really wasn't that bad! No cramping or anything, I've had worse IBS days! I was a bit sore after, the jar of nappy rash cream was a good investment. I managed to sleep fine and didn't wake up once much to my amazement.I had a glass of juice when I woke up and that set me off again and I was certain I would have an accident on the way to the hospital but I didn't, it wasn't uncontrollable and there is really nothing left in you by then anyway, just feels like there is. I went a couple of times when I got there and of course then I started to worry that I wasn't going to be able to have the damn thing done. I asked one nurse and she said it was perfectly normal and I only "felt" like I needed to go. I pointed out to the second nurse that I was definitely still going a tiny bit and it wasn't "clear". She was much better and said it was fine and that if there was a bit of liquid left in your colon then they just suck it out and that I wouldn't go all over the table!Everyone was so nice to me and put me totally at ease. I lay down on the bed on my side and they gave me a mild sedative and I was totally relaxed. I didn't go to sleep but I didn't want to, the doctor said I was squeaky clean inside and I got to watch it all on the video screen which was fascinating. It didn't hurt at all although I was offered gas and air, they talked to me and reassured me and it was no big deal at all. It was almost fun because everyone is so nice to you, I really forgot that they had a camera in me because I couldn't feel it







They removed three polyps but couldn't see anything obvious. They took me to the recovery room where everyone told me to pass gas a lot but everyone else there had also had a colonoscopy so they were all doing the same! It's the only time anyone will ever cheer you on so you might as well just go for it.I rested for 15 minutes or so, then they got me up and gave me some toast and a drink, I was worried it would go right through me but it didn't, and then I was free to go!I wish I hadn't worried so much about it because it was fine. The whole "running clear" thing is not something to get too hung up on either, if it's murky then it's still fine and they won't tell you you can't have it done!I hope that makes someone else feel better, the posts on here reassured me the night before.


----------



## Car (Jan 20, 2003)

Arabella said:


> They took me to the recovery room where everyone told me to pass gas a lot but everyone else there had also had a colonoscopy so they were all doing the same! It's the only time anyone will ever cheer you on so you might as well just go for it.


I didn't realise this would be involved and from reading other posts mentioning words like foghorn, that's it for me, defintely not having this done. From what I saw when I had other stuff done in my hospital there is no privacy so I'd rather die then go through that. You spend your whole time trying to live with all the dignity you can muster then this is the story when you're at your lowest ebb?! No way. Absolutely not doing it. Private room, maybe I'd consider it. Otherwise, no.


----------



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

Car said:


> I didn't realise this would be involved and from reading other posts mentioning words like foghorn, that's it for me, defintely not having this done. From what I saw when I had other stuff done in my hospital there is no privacy so I'd rather die then go through that. You spend your whole time trying to live with all the dignity you can muster then this is the story when you're at your lowest ebb?! No way. Absolutely not doing it. Private room, maybe I'd consider it. Otherwise, no.


I can understand how you feel. I'm currently trying to talk myself into having one, but I really don't want one. For me though, it's more about not wanting all my family/friends knowing.. at least beforehand. I would have worried more about the gas thing, but since I've had two children, I've quit worrying so much about dignity in a hopsital. I do expect to treated well, and not embarrassed. But I ended up having a c-section with both children, and you have to let the nurses know that you've passed gas in order to get off the liquid diet. I had a hard time actually telling someone that the first time, but the second time it got easier. I know it's hard to have bodily problems in front of doctors/nurses. But really, I'm sure they have seen MUCH MUCH worse bodily things than gas. And since if you do need one, call around and see if you can be gaureenteed a private room. But really, if you're in the hospital, you probably don't feel your best, and really don't care that the other person in the room is passing gas. Mabye you can ask for blankets/pillows to "soften" the sound.And this is coming from a person that doesn't like the idea of anyone knowing that I do, pass gas on occasion.


----------



## Car (Jan 20, 2003)

mommywith2 said:


> I can understand how you feel. I'm currently trying to talk myself into having one, but I really don't want one. For me though, it's more about not wanting all my family/friends knowing.. at least beforehand. I would have worried more about the gas thing, but since I've had two children, I've quit worrying so much about dignity in a hopsital. I do expect to treated well, and not embarrassed. But I ended up having a c-section with both children, and you have to let the nurses know that you've passed gas in order to get off the liquid diet. I had a hard time actually telling someone that the first time, but the second time it got easier. I know it's hard to have bodily problems in front of doctors/nurses. But really, I'm sure they have seen MUCH MUCH worse bodily things than gas.


Thanks for that. I wouldn't mind telling someone I'd passed gas if they asked, just don't want the whole world listening. The unit it's done in doesn't just house people who've had colonoscopies or other gastro things, it houses everyone who's had a day procedure. So it's not like we'd even all be in the same boat!! I could be beside a patient who's just had a graft in the plastics unit...couldn't cope with the embarrassment.


----------



## 20248 (Apr 4, 2005)

Car said:


> I didn't realise this would be involved and from reading other posts mentioning words like foghorn, that's it for me, defintely not having this done.


It's not really gas though, not like you'd have normally, they put a bit of air inside you so they can see properly and obviously the air has to come out. It helped me to think of it as just air anyway, it doesn't smell or anything. I think I passed gas maybe twice when I came out and it wasn't a big deal, it certainly didn't echo down the corridoors! You are all relaxed from the sedative anyway so you don't care much and in all honesty you will likely never see any of those people again.


----------



## Car (Jan 20, 2003)

Arabella said:


> It's not really gas though, not like you'd have normally, they put a bit of air inside you so they can see properly and obviously the air has to come out. It helped me to think of it as just air anyway, it doesn't smell or anything. I think I passed gas maybe twice when I came out and it wasn't a big deal, it certainly didn't echo down the corridoors! You are all relaxed from the sedative anyway so you don't care much and in all honesty you will likely never see any of those people again.


Thanks for trying to calm me...but I live in a pretty small town...chances are I'll know half the people in there! I suppose though with IBS, we have to laugh at ourselves


----------

